
John Conway: A Life in Games (2015) - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/john-conways-life-in-games-20150828/
======
lubujackson
A great article. Conway's whole approach mirrors his Game of Life in general -
scatter various seeds and see what develops organically, without purpose or
objective. Evolution-based mathematics, pursued inuitively.

